# I believe Bella has hip dysplasia



## ILoveBella478 (Mar 13, 2015)

For a month now I notice Bella hip area making a popping noise. Today I notice her hips popping out of place and felt it. It's not a doubt in my mind that she has hip dysplasia. 

I am beyond bummed, I was told by the breeder her family on both sides doesn't carry hip dysplasia but at 7 months I am definitely seeing signs. This really aggravates me I know it's my fault for going to a back yard breeder. Now I have to deal with it the best way I can I'm just real bummed about this


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Get X-rays before freaking yourself out. Nothing can diagnose HD besides X-rays.


----------



## Fun (Jul 16, 2015)

I'm sorry, IloveBella  Better go and make sure of it, though.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

If you think she might have hip dysplasia, then get her x-rayed, like gsdsar said. You can't tell by looking at her.


----------



## ILoveBella478 (Mar 13, 2015)

That's all I can do is get X Rays this sucks I really wanted to be active with her


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

ILoveBella478 said:


> That's all I can do is get X Rays this sucks I really wanted to be active with her


My golden has severe hip dysplasia, diagnosed at about a year and a half old when he dislocated one of them. It completely took me by surprise and I'm not going to lie I cried. I didn't cry because he had it I cried because he was in obvious pain when he dislocated it. I never seen any signs and no hip dysplasia that has been sern in his lines. He just had his second FHO and is healing nicely. He runs, plays, swims just like any other dog. He isn't in pain and he is a happy dog.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

I am sorry. I have dealt with HD before...However,get an exray to confirm it before you make yourself sick with worry. Then there are ways to deal with it. My first GSD had severe HD at less than a year. Did double FHO surgeries and she did Search and Rescue for almost 9 years after that. 
Don't feel like buying from the back yard breeder is the reason why. ANY dog can get HD, even from lines that are OFA clear for generations. I bought my first girl from OFA excellent parents and generations of OFA hips, she had horrible hips....... Have gotten pups from "backyard" breeders" and had OFA excellent hips.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

wyominggrandma said:


> I am sorry. I have dealt with HD before...However,get an exray to confirm it before you make yourself sick with worry. Then there are ways to deal with it. My first GSD had severe HD at less than a year. Did double FHO surgeries and she did Search and Rescue for almost 9 years after that.
> Don't feel like buying from the back yard breeder is the reason why. ANY dog can get HD, even from lines that are OFA clear for generations. I bought my first girl from OFA excellent parents and generations of OFA hips, she had horrible hips....... Have gotten pups from "backyard" breeders" and had OFA excellent hips.


Thank you for posting this. You would think that by now, there would be a marked difference between the BYB dog's health compared to the more knowledgeable breeders dog's that screen breeding stock and do health checks. Enough of a difference to clearly show that their stock is superior health wise to the BYB's dogs. There does not appear to be a significant difference. This is one of the reasons that people continue to go to BYB's for a pet quality dog.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Stonevintage said:


> Thank you for posting this. You would think that by now, there would be a marked difference between the BYB dog's health compared to the more knowledgeable breeders dog's that screen breeding stock and do health checks. Enough of a difference to clearly show that their stock is superior health wise to the BYB's dogs. There does not appear to be a significant difference. This is one of the reasons that people continue to go to BYB's for a pet quality dog.


Oh please don't try to justify buying from irresponsible byb.

HD can be a problem for the best of breeders. It can pop up out of nowhere. A reputable breeder who health tests and titles etc. has weaned out the majority. There is no 100% The BYB who does not health test, work or title their dogs has a much much higher occurrence of HD among other health issues. 

A pet dog vs. what? I went to the best I could find for the best dog I could get.....period.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

If Bella does have HD (which we do not know yet and for which I think the OP is overthinking at this stage) she can still be quite active. Some dogs are not bothered by it. So please ILB, do yourself a favor and try to quit obsessing. I know it's hard - it's rather one of the hazards of the internet. Something more to worry about...


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Saphire said:


> Oh please don't try to justify buying from irresponsible byb.
> 
> HD can be a problem for the best of breeders. It can pop up out of nowhere. A reputable breeder who health tests and titles etc. has weaned out the majority. There is no 100% The BYB who does not health test, work or title their dogs has a much much higher occurrence of HD among other health issues.
> 
> A pet dog vs. what? I went to the best I could find for the best dog I could get.....period.


So what determines the best dog? Health? Temperament? I would think any dog you welcome in your home would be the best dog no matter where it came from. Geez all of my GSDs are probably from back yard breeders, but I love them no matter what. They ARE the best dogs. I can't beat their temperaments and as far as health? I'll do everything to keep them healthy. There are a lot of health issues out there that are manageable and no one can say or not say any particular dog will or will not have issues. Your worst illnesses like cancer aren't genetic(or so they say), so what are you looking for when you looked for the best? If there is even one dog out there that gets HD with parents and several lines back that don't have hip problems, that in itself blows it being a genetic disease right out the water IMO.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Saphire said:


> Oh please don't try to justify buying from irresponsible byb.
> 
> HD can be a problem for the best of breeders. It can pop up out of nowhere. A reputable breeder who health tests and titles etc. has weaned out the majority. There is no 100% The BYB who does not health test, work or title their dogs has a much much higher occurrence of HD among other health issues.
> 
> A pet dog vs. what? I went to the best I could find for the best dog I could get.....period.


I am not trying to justify anything. Thank you for editing out your last sentence. That's a start. You certainly have a right to your beliefs and I have a right to mine. My beliefs are based on some basic research I have been doing. Also, the results of a poll I posted some time ago. The poll was too small to mean much, but it did show with major illnesses 75% of the respondents indicated they bought their dogs from what they considered reputable breeders and 25% from what they considered BYB's. 

So far, to me - there needs to be more work done, perhaps better tests developed etc. Something is lacking that current screening does not seem very effective against.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I think the numbers you polled are much too small to draw any conclusions. Anecdotal evidence doesn't count for much. Puppies are a crap shoot. You try to support someone that actually understands what they are breeding for and why instead of "I have one of each sex!"....


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Galathiel said:


> I think the numbers you polled are much too small to draw any conclusions. Anecdotal evidence doesn't count for much. Puppies are a crap shoot. You try to support someone that actually understands what they are breeding for and why instead of "I have one of each sex!"....


I do also. That's why is said it was too small to mean much.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I'm going to jump in here.

HD is a crapshoot anyway. There are dogs with horrible rated hips who never seem bothered by it and dogs with mild or moderate HD who are crippled by it. There is HD that is a genetic deformity of the hip joint and other that is the result of environmental factors and/or injury or stress to the joint during development. 
Vets can only look at xrays and make educated guesses as to possible needed treatments.
As far as the BYB argument, kindly keep in mind that the majority of pups produced by BYB's do NOT go to responsible homes, many end up in shelters and the few on this forum do not accurately gauge the thousands produced.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

I know at least three young GSDs in my social group who have moderate-to-severe HD. All are on Adequan (or generic polyglycan) injections. All run, play, and romp like normal dogs. Some have gaits that are a little off, but the dogs aren't suffering or limited in their ability to enjoy life. One of them jogs regularly.

Get your xrays. Stop worrying and viewing this as the end of your ability to enjoy your pup. Even if it's HD, you'll find a way to deal with it because you love her. That may mean learning how to give Adequan injections at home, or maybe someday surgery. 

Think of what you've got -- a great dog that you love, and who loves you. In the spectrum of things that can go wrong with a dog, HD isn't anywhere near the top of my list. It gets a lot of attention on the board, but there are many worse things for a dog to suffer. Personally, I'd take a healthy, young dog with a great temperament with moderate HD over a fear-biter with a bad back any day... 

Keep it in perspective. Of all the health issues that could go wrong with a dog, most HD is manageable or fixable -- and it sometimes isn't until late in life that pain even becomes an issue (arthritis).


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

I live in a mostly rural area and it seems at least half the population has a pickup truck as one of their vehicles. Environmental factors are certainly something to consider. Several people and every vet I have been to warn not to let them jump in and out of pickup truck beds. That used to be a common sight here, but not so much any more. 

It is good to hear some of the stories here that show that HD is manageable and
not always the crippler that it has become famous for. My previous didn't show any signs of rear joint pain until he was 13 and it was managed with a baby aspirin twice per day for the next year and a half.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

llombardo said:


> So what determines the best dog? Health? Temperament? I would think any dog you welcome in your home would be the best dog no matter where it came from. Geez all of my GSDs are probably from back yard breeders, but I love them no matter what. They ARE the best dogs. I can't beat their temperaments and as far as health? I'll do everything to keep them healthy. There are a lot of health issues out there that are manageable and no one can say or not say any particular dog will or will not have issues. Your worst illnesses like cancer aren't genetic(or so they say), so what are you looking for when you looked for the best? If there is even one dog out there that gets HD with parents and several lines back that don't have hip problems, that in itself blows it being a genetic disease right out the water IMO.


This has nothing to do with loving your dog's and everything to do with getting the best you can. Your best is different from my best. I've had the poorly bred genetic mess and loved him more than words can describe but I won't put my family through that heartache again if at all possible. I do want a healthy and well tempered GSD and did the research to give me the best odds this time around. 
Rescue takes a special person and I'm thankful your out there, but that is not the discussion here. I replied to the statement that reputable breeders are not putting out better quality dogs than a BYB. I won't EVER support a BYB.


----------



## KootenayMutt (Jun 4, 2015)

My GSD mix has what my vet described as advanced bilateral hip dysplasia, along with some arthritis. She was diagnosed at 5.5 year old and is now 7.5. 

After figuring out the right amount of exercise, supplements, pain meds, and conditioning exercises that are appropriate for her, she is doing so much better than she was when we got the diagnosis.

Before freaking yourself out any further, the first step is to get x-rays done to see what's going on. Once you get those results, then you can plan your next steps.
And while x-rays ARE important, treating the dog in front of you is so much more important.

I've had two vets look at my dog's x-rays and then say that judging from the x-rays alone, there is no way she should be as active as she is, and she shouldn't be able to move the way she does. It's all about treating the dog in front of you.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I would get x-rays. They are not "all you can do", but it must be the first thing you do. HD is not diagnosed or ruled out without x-rays, not just for us lay people on the web but for vets and specialists as well. Without x-rays, there is really no other advice we can give. Luckily, x-rays are not very expensive compared to other types of imaging and are conclusive. You will not need ultrasound or MRI for HD. They will tell you how severe it is (if it is dysplasia) and what the options are. If your vet is not a specialist in this area and your dog *does* have HD, I would suggest taking those x-rays to a specialist. I've seen some vets exaggerate HD, suggesting treatments and surgeries that aren't always necessary. There is a large spectrum for HD. Dogs who are borderline, mild, moderate...may not need surgery. You also have to treat the dog and not the x-ray.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Take a deep breath ... At this point, you don't know anything. Fiona has mild HD. She came from a reputable breeder who supplied police with dogs. She is the only one of his pups to get it. It is manageable. She is on dosaquin daily. It is like the hip and joint med we take. She can still be active. I have pain med to give her if we are too active one day and she hurts.


----------



## ILoveBella478 (Mar 13, 2015)

Wow sorry for the late response when I first posted this it seemed like it wouldn't get any attention. I REALLY appreciate the positive feed back. Most HD I hear about are horrible and very hard to manage. My wife tells me the same thing just relax. It's hard to relax when Bella is a very active dog she likes to run in my appartment. I have to tell her to lay down when she gets to excited. Every time she turns and bumps her hips I hold my breath because I know it's something going on in there. She constantly hits her hips constantly. Like today for an example we train with her food, when I tell her sit and then come she sprints to me in the house and today she slipped and landed on her hip I just got beyond frustrated. So I started making her walk to me. It's just stuff like that that really bothers me. It just makes me think she is destroying her hips even more. Also she's been on Consequine for a week now


----------



## ILoveBella478 (Mar 13, 2015)

Oh and yesterday my wife and I went to the beach yesterday. We left Bella at home by herself when we got home we let her out she started going crazy running full speed every where. She ran into the car and I'm guessing she hit her leg because I heard a loud "thump". After that she started dragging her leg and it's the same leg she has soft tissue damage in. She has medication for it. I was just beyond frustrated I had to go for a ride. I just care about her but it's like she have no control of where she runs or how she and. I'm working so hard to keep her healthy. I decided to cut back on her food she's 63 pounds at 7 months. Her mom is 93 her dad 130.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

ILoveBella478 said:


> Oh and yesterday my wife and I went to the beach yesterday. We left Bella at home by herself when we got home we let her out she started going crazy running full speed every where. She ran into the car and I'm guessing she hit her leg because I heard a loud "thump". After that she started dragging her leg and it's the same leg she has soft tissue damage in. She has medication for it. I was just beyond frustrated I had to go for a ride. I just care about her but it's like she have no control of where she runs or how she and. I'm working so hard to keep her healthy. I decided to cut back on her food she's 63 pounds at 7 months. Her mom is 93 her dad 130.


 Shadow hurts herself all the time.  I have seen shepherd pups run full speed into trees, and buildings. All you can do is your best, we can't keep them in bubbles and the higher the energy and drive the more prone they are to hurting themselves. Shadow recently bailed off my deck and pulled a tendon, 3 weeks of crate rest and what does she do? tries to bail off the deck again! I can't stop her from being a dog, all I can do is my best to keep her safe.


----------



## ILoveBella478 (Mar 13, 2015)

Sabis mom said:


> ILoveBella478 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh and yesterday my wife and I went to the beach yesterday. We left Bella at home by herself when we got home we let her out she started going crazy running full speed every where. She ran into the car and I'm guessing she hit her leg because I heard a loud "thump". After that she started dragging her leg and it's the same leg she has soft tissue damage in. She has medication for it. I was just beyond frustrated I had to go for a ride. I just care about her but it's like she have no control of where she runs or how she and. I'm working so hard to keep her healthy. I decided to cut back on her food she's 63 pounds at 7 months. Her mom is 93 her dad 130.
> ...


Lol wow a tendon !!! Bella just bumps into everything because she's beyond goofy ! And that's my wife says to me "Let her be a dog" I just gotta learn how to raise a puppy I'm a first time owner.


----------



## KootenayMutt (Jun 4, 2015)

Sabis mom said:


> I can't stop her from being a dog, all I can do is my best to keep her safe.


^^ Yes!!

No bubble wrap here either. We are careful, but there is only so much that can be done without taking away the things she loves best -- like running through the woods.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

You may want to get pet insurance before she is diagnosed, unless you have it already. There are many plans that cover hereditary issues but not preexisting issues. Worse case scenario it is the hips,it sounds like the surgery is a success. If it is not the hips you can always cancel policy but is good to have. I hope she is okay but sometimes you have to prepare for the worst.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Jenny720 said:


> You may want to get pet insurance before she is diagnosed, unless you have it already. There are many plans that cover hereditary issues but not preexisting issues. Worse case scenario it is the hips,it sounds like the surgery is a success. If it is not the hips you can always cancel policy but is good to have. I hope she is okay but sometimes you have to prepare for the worst.


Great idea. I have Petplan and there was no waiting period but there is for pre-existing conditions. Mine's 43.90 per month, it's the Bronze plan - 10,000 max payout per year, 10% deductible, 10% CoPay or 20% for specialized services.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

I think PetPlan and Healthy Paws (which both cover HD) maybe have a waiting period for HD specifically. I think it's a year or 6 mo. or something like that -- or maybe that was just for ACL tears (I can't remember the specifics). My recollection is Trupanion only covers hips if you put coverage in place while they're a puppy but I'm not sure about that. There's a big thread in the archive where KR16 breaks down the details of the plans with a lot of precision--this is very tricky coverage. You definitely need to think carefully about this.

ETA...yep...12 month waiting period for HD coverage on Healthy Paws:
http://www.pet-insurance-university.com/compare_healthy_paws_pet_insurance.html


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Magwart said:


> I think PetPlan and Healthy Paws (which both cover HD) maybe have a waiting period for HD specifically. I think it's a year or 6 mo. or something like that -- or maybe that was just for ACL tears (I can't remember the specifics). My recollection is Trupanion only covers hips if you put coverage in place while they're a puppy but I'm not sure about that. There's a big thread in the archive where KR16 breaks down the details of the plans with a lot of precision--this is very tricky coverage. You definitely need to think carefully about this.
> 
> ETA...yep...12 month waiting period for HD coverage on Healthy Paws:
> Compare Healthy Paws Pet Insurance


Mine's covered for HD, no waiting, but I did put her on when she was a puppy so I'm not sure if there is a waiting period if you don't.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

We do have trupanion when he was a pup. I think after 2 days you are covered. All good insurances to check out and know some questions to ask.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

:thumbup:

Can't really compare back yard breeders to those that put effort in to eliminate, as much as possible, HD from their lines.

At a glance it would appear reputable breeders have HD issues as much as BYBs but the data is weighted to those responsible breeders send X-rays in to be graded in the first place. 

By the generally accepted definition, BYBs are breeders who don't do health testing. 

Therefore it would follow that dogs produced by BYBs will have a higher incidence of HD since those breeders generally make no serious attempts to monitor or reduce the odds of it cropping up on their lines.

Lack of testing/data from BYBs does *not* = similar results in reducing HD in their pups as to breeders who do test, monitor and track and reduce HD in their lines.





Saphire said:


> Oh please don't try to justify buying from irresponsible byb.
> 
> HD can be a problem for the best of breeders. It can pop up out of nowhere. A reputable breeder who health tests and titles etc. has weaned out the majority. There is no 100% The BYB who does not health test, work or title their dogs has a much much higher occurrence of HD among other health issues.
> 
> A pet dog vs. what? I went to the best I could find for the best dog I could get.....period.


----------

